# Yell at this thread so you don't lose it IRL



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Remember when there was a thread to this effect back in the day? It was really handy, so I'm starting another one. Vent away!


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Ooh yay! I don't have anything to really vent about right now, but I'm sure I will soon enough...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow, surprised there were no takers!! My goal is to build a brick wall in the back yard and then pick up cheap plates at the Salvation Army to throw at it.

My vent is that May is too busy--there is "too much special and not enough ordinary!" School plays, school concerts, awards nights, PTO barbecues, everyone has to get their thing in! Then dance recitals, cupcakes for the class, aaaargh. It's all great, I'm sure I will MISS it all someday but it can be intense. Add to that just about everyone's birthday and our anniversary are in May!!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

To my 19 year old son that still lives at home...


"Arg! Call or text me by midnight so I don't have to lose sleep thinking you are in the hospital somewhere. I don't mind that you are staying over somewhere else just don't make me imagine you are dead at 3 a.m. !*&#@!"


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

philomom said:


> To my 19 year old son that still lives at home...
> 
> "Arg! Call or text me by midnight so I don't have to lose sleep thinking you are in the hospital somewhere. I don't mind that you are staying over somewhere else just don't make me imagine you are dead at 3 a.m. !*&#@!"


YES!!! I have a 20 yr old son. Same deal.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU ARE NOT TOO TIRED TO EAT. THIS IS THE EXACT SAME FOOD YOU ATE YESTERDAY. THE WHOLE THING ISNT RUINED BECAUSE ONE TINY PIECE BROKE OFF. NO I WONT FEED YOU YOU ARE NOT A BABY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I am SO SICK OF POOP!!!!! You are five years old! Why do I have to deal with poopy underpants 4 times a day??????? It is gross and stinky and I don't like it!!!!


----------



## head4thehills (Feb 19, 2014)

If I had internet at home, I'd be living in this thread... so maybe it's a good thing I don't.  Nothing like stepping out of the house to get my sanity back.
Some of the things I'd be yelling here if I'd found this thread sooner:

Would someone tell me exactly how a slow cooker is supposed to make cooking easier? I've just spent all morning prepping tonight's meal, have just as many dirty dishes, AND I didn't get any of my usual morning work done. And I have a sneaking suspicion that this meal is gonna suck.

Why should I just drive the car until it breaks? Why shouldn't I take it to the mechanic before the engine seizes in the middle of a busy intersection with our precious children in the back? No, I am not just panicking over nothing. And if they overcharge me because I am a woman, they know they will have you to deal with. So what's the problem?

Why can't the house stay clean for five minutes? Do I really have to spend all day, every day, chasing messes? Why, when I am cleaning up one mess, is an even bigger mess being created right behind me?

I'm going to stop here. You get the picture. I feel better now. 

Edit: Just had the thought that my rants were hardly GD oriented. Sorry if they don't belong in this forum!


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Why won't the laundry fold itself? I don't mind sorting it, washing it, even moving it to the dryer! But folding. Blech.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

head4thehills said:


> Would someone tell me exactly how a slow cooker is supposed to make cooking easier? I've just spent all morning prepping tonight's meal, have just as many dirty dishes, AND I didn't get any of my usual morning work done. And I have a sneaking suspicion that this meal is gonna suck.


I saw the best meme about this. It said something like: "The great thing about using a slow-cooker is that I get to hear from my kids about how much they hate dinner at 8:00am instead of 6:00pm." 
Yup. Then I get reminded about it all day. "Mooooooom! Can we PUUUULLLEEEEEEEASE order pizza????"

OK, now I have to go off on my picky eating tangent.

"I don't want white cheese on my sandwich. I only eat orange cheese."

"Orange cheese is just white cheese with coloring in it. They taste exactly the same!!"

"But I like the orange cheese better!"

:bang


----------



## head4thehills (Feb 19, 2014)

Turquesa said:


> I saw the best meme about this. It said something like: "The great thing about using a slow-cooker is that I get to hear from my kids about how much they hate dinner at 8:00am instead of 6:00pm."
> Yup. Then I get reminded about it all day. "Mooooooom! Can we PUUUULLLEEEEEEEASE order pizza????"
> 
> OK, now I have to go off on my picky eating tangent.
> ...


I haven't used the slow cooker since that day. In fact, I don't know where I put it.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Dude, how can a 4 year old child be so mean-spirited and conniving? Be nice to my kid, you little turd!!!!!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Putting your toys away is reeeeeeaaallly easy! It's just the reverse motion of getting them out. Simple physics, child. It makes no sense when you remove them with ease and then feign enslavement by the Oppressor when it's time to put them back:duh :bang


----------



## Annaintoronto (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, thanks DH for cleaning up the back yard, no worries that you threw out Little's Ripstick, or dd's Adidas bag, 
Maybe I'll go clean the basement now......

Edited to add
Nope don't feel better
Anna


----------



## Dawn's mom (Jul 2, 2015)

Very handy indeed!


STOP THROWING OUT THE UTENSILS I PACK IN YOUR LUNCHES. DO YOU THINK WE HAVE A UNTENSIL TREE IN THE COURTYARD? DO YOU THINK WE HAVE ALL THE MONEY IN THE WORLD TO KEEP REPLACING THEM?


Why can't you just control your emotions or talk to an adult immediately before you start cutting yourself. It is so tempting to ground you for a week every time you do that. Do I really need to start hiding all the sharp implements in the house? Doesn't it suck that you have to wear long shirts when we go to relatives even on the hottest days. I really don't want to have to explain this to your over-reacting, blaming, raging grandma.


WHY COULDN'T MY MOM PUSH ME TO FINISH ANYTHING? She couldn't even control her anger when helping me with homework or leave me to do it alone. WHY DOES SHE CARE SO MUCH ABOUT APPEARANCES? 


I know your sick. But for all the love in the world STOP COUGHING ALL NIGHT. I need sleeeeeeee........


----------

